# Hải Long Vân chuyên cung cấp máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió giá rẻ nhất quận 12



## truc096hailongvan (24/2/21)

*Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho công trình _ Hội trường vì sao được lựa chọn?*

*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* được lắp đặt trên trần thạch cao, phân phối gió lạnh qua hệ thống đường ống gió và miệng gió.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió mang lại sự sang trọng do có độ thẩm mỹ cao cho không gian lắp đặt do kiểu cách thiết kế dành là do người dùng tự thiết kế.
Tùy theo kiến trúc của trần thạch cao có thể đưa ra những giải pháp lắp đặt và bố trí miệng gió đa dạng và phong phú.
Khả năng lọc mùi tốt, thích hợp cho những không gian chứa nhiều và cần một hệ thống thoáng khí tốt.
Sức khỏe người dùng được đảm bảo một cách hiệu quả, do máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió là dòng thổi gián tiếp, hơi lạnh sẽ phải qua một hệ thống ống gió và phân bổ đều ra các miệng gió, cho nên, nó sẽ không quá gay gắt hay trực tiếp như máy lạnh âm trần, tủ đứng,… mà vô cùng nhẹ nhàng.

Nhưng liệu, việc quyết định lựa chọn *lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho Hội trường là có nên hay không? Thì mời các bạn cùng theo dõi bài viết dưới đây nhé!

+++Xem Thêm: *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*






*
Bán máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió giá rẻ khu vực Hồ Chí Minh*

Hiện nay *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* là một dòng sản phẩm làm mát đặc biệt được ưa chuộng nhất bởi khả năng làm mát nhanh chóng cho không gian rộng, bên ngoài thiết kế tinh tế và sang trọng rất phù hợp cho các không gian như Hội trường ngày nay. Có thể nói, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho Hội trường gián tiếp thể hiện được đẳng cấp của người sử dụng nó và đây cũng là hệ thống tiết kiệm được nhiều chi phí phát sinh nhưng giá thành khá cao.







THƯƠNG HIỆU MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHO CÔNG TRÌNH NÀO NÊN ĐẦU TƯ LẮP ĐẶT?

Lựa chọn đơn vị để lắp đặt uy tín, chuyên nghiệp thôi là chưa đủ, bởi lẽ, một hệ thống máy lạnh muốn có đi vào hoạt động tốt, bên fbir và thật sự đạt hiệu quả cao, thì phải dựa vào sản phẩm nữa. Cho nên, việc quyết định đâu mới là thương hiệu *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho công trình mà bạn nên đầu tư lắp đặt cần phải được tìm hiểu kỹ.

Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin cho công trình.
Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Công suất hoạt động: 5.5hp – 20hp.
Điểm mạnh:
Là thương hiệu điều hòa số 1 Nhật Bản, luôn đứng đầu về doanh số bán ra trong 5 năm trở lại đây.
Được nhiều người tiêu dùng biết đến với chất lượng vượt trội.
Hoạt động tốt, bền bỉ và có khả năng chịu tải cao.
Điểm trừ:
Luôn trong tình trạng cháy hàng hoặc không thể xác định được lịch cụ thể khi nào hàng về.
Giá bán khá cao.
Hải Long Vân xin tự đề cử mình vào vị trí mang đến sự hài lòng về một không gian làm việc như mong muốn của bạn. Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều thương hiệu *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* nối ống gió trên thị trường, cam kết những sản phẩm mà chúng tôi phân phối đều là hàng chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ, có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng…






Ở vị trí máy lạnh cho công trình, bạn vẫn còn rất nhiều sự lựa chọn khác để lắp đặt như: lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cho công trình, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng cho công trình,… chẳng hạn. Và máy lạnh âm trần có lẽ là lựa chọn thay thế tốt nhất, nếu điều kinh tế của bạn không cho phép sử dụng *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho công trình.






LỜI KẾT

Nếu có nhu cầu hợp tác, lắp đặt máy lạnh vui lòng liên hệ Hotline 0909 787 022 (tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (báo giá nhanh chóng) sẽ luôn mở 24/7 để tư vấn, khảo sát và báo giá trọn gói công trình lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* cho công trình giá rẻ và tốt nhất.
Ngoài việc là một dịch vụ lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho Hội trường uy tín nhất, Hải Long Vân còn là một trong những đại lý chuyên cung cấp máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh âm trần, máy lạnh multi,… với giá rẻ nhất và dịch vụ lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp cho mọi công trình.

Link bài viết: *Lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần cho hội trường có nên không?*


----------

